
Meter‐Scale Experiments on Magma‐Water Interaction - sohkamyung
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2018JB015682
======
sohkamyung
NYTimes article on the experiments at [1] with video.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/08/science/volcanos-
explosio...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/08/science/volcanos-explosions-
lava.html)

